
Mechanic invents 'water fuelled' car that runs for less than 2p a litre - giis
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/mechanic-invents-water-fuelled-car-7110769
======
woodandsteel
And he's also going to win the Noble Prize in physics for disproving the first
and second laws of thermodynamics.

